# Essie Name Help!



## SoutherrnBeauty (Aug 3, 2011)

So sometime last year I purchased two essay nail polishes, well they didn't have names on themes &amp; I would really like to know the name of them. so can you guys please help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are the polishes in the bottle.





&amp; here they are swatted.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 4, 2011)

hm, that frosty one kind of looks like oui madame is that other one matte?


----------

